# Apache als Systemdienst



## riddler2kone (14. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Das ganz neue Apache haut sich beim Setup in den Systemdienst - d.h. er startet im Hintergrund zusammen mit Windows ohne dieses lästige Fenster. Allerdings komme ich mit dem neuen Apache nicht so klar, deshalb wollte ich mal sehen wie ich mein altes Apache im Systemdienst einfügen kann. Ich habe WindowsXP (Is kein großer Unterschied zu 2000, im Aufbau jedenfalls nicht).

Vielen Dank


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Juli 2002)

Wow.. lass mich mal kurz umschalten *g* sitze gerade an einem Mac *ggg*.

Du kannst bei win2000 und xp Gruppen, -richtlinien und Services einstellen.

vielleicht hilft dir dieser thread:

klickmich


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2002)

hi,


tja - zufällig hatte ich vor kurzem genau die gleiche frage gestellt... hab dann auch antworten gefunden:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul....com/IntlKB/Germany/support/kb/d39/d39917.htm

=> das sollte die antwort auf deine frage sein... wenn du noch fragen zum eigentlichen "akt" der installation hast - melde dich per pm ;P




mfg
dPo


----------

